# Wells Police Department - Community Service Officers, Summer Reserve Officers & Per Diem Dispatchers



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

Town of Wells Employment Posting Posting Date: December 29, 2020 Closing Date: Rolling - will close when filled Position: Seasonal and Per Diem openings Location: Wells Police Department

The Town of Wells is now accepting applications for the positions of Summer Reserve Police Officers, Community Service Officers (CSO), and Per Diem Dispatchers for the 2021 season. The police positions include bike, foot, or cruiser patrol. Officers are required to work various shifts including nights, weekends and holidays. The community service officers will support police operations and work in the beach areas assisting citizens with parking and other duties to include town ordinance enforcement. Dispatch duties entail receiving emergency and non-emergency calls for Wells & Ogunquit and getting the necessary services to our citizens.

We are looking to fill a dispatch position immediately with 40 hours. All other positions have an anticipated start in May 2021.

Minimum Requirements for CSO: Must be at least 18 years old with a valid driver's license, good driving record, good mental and physical condition appropriate to the job requirements. Be able to stand and walk outside for long periods of time in the summer months. Must pass an extensive background investigation.

Minimum Requirements for Dispatch: Must be 18 years old with a valid drivers license, strong customer service skills, ability to multi-task, proficient with computers, and handle complex situations over the phone. Must pass a Criti-call test from our agency and an extensive background to include a polygraph examination.

Minimum Requirements for Police: Must meet all CSO standards and must be at least 20 years old with 60 college credits by June or be 21 years of age with a high school diploma or GED equivalent. Successfully complete and pass the ALERT test, Physical Agility Test, and Pre-Service Academy, along with an extensive background investigation to include a polygraph, medical and psychological exam. Experience and Maine Criminal Justice Academy Certification (Phase I, II and/or III) are preferred. Testing for positions can occur during the application process.

To apply: Employment applications are available at Wells Town Hall, 208 Sanford Road, or through the Towns website at www.wellstown.org under Job Openings, or by contacting Captain Kevin Chabot at the Wells Police Department, 207-646-9354, or [email protected]. Completed Town of Wells employment application with resume must be returned to the Wells Police Department, 1563A Post Road, P.O. Box 949, Wells, ME 04090 or returned via e-mail.

Interested candidates are encouraged to apply immediately and should review the Law Enforcement Pre-Service Training program requirements and entrance standards on the Maine Criminal Justice Academy's website. EOE


----------

